# Average Maintenance Cost for 2002 745 Li



## daustinscott (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello all,

I am doing my homework before purchasing a used BMW 745 Li. Can anyone share information concerning the average maintenance costs?

Thanks!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Brake job w/ rotors and pads is $800~ w/ labor.
Oil Change $200~


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

$200 per month is a good number. Tuck it away for a rainy day.

Some years you will spend $2-3k, some years nothing. Depends on mileage.


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

buy an 03 and learn how to do oil changes and brakes ur self.


----------



## gfd1989 (Feb 9, 2007)

get a recent CPO car with low miles with 100K warranty and buy the extended maintainence to 100K for $1200. That will cover you for everything except gas and tires till 100k


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

gfd1989 said:


> get a recent CPO car with low miles with 100K warranty and buy the extended maintainence to 100K for $1200. That will cover you for everything except gas and tires till 100k


Yes I agree...and if you buy a CPO MY-2003 from BMW Dealer then you can keep the $1200 in your pocket (warranty + maintenance inclusive) and jus relax for 2 years till 2009 :str8pimpi

We are very soon going to be getting rid of the '02 745Li as there is less then a year left for the warranty to expire and also since its roughly 2 years for the new body style to arrive...well i am still debating on what to replace it with....but if I were you I would definitely go for the 2003.

Jus like myself a lot of others will be selling/getting rid of '02 Models from now till the end of the year since warranty expires on these cars, and because of a high influx of these model year cars...you will get a better price on the 2002, but does it mean its a better deal :dunno: probably not because if down the road of ownership something goes wrong (because after all its a machine :blah::blah::blah: its going to break one time or the other or need some sort of maintenance) YOU HAVE NO WARRANTY OR VERY LITTLE LEFT ON A 2002 Model Year.

So 2003 is the safest bet now :thumbup:

Good Luck


----------

